# Was This an SJ/SP Clash? Weigh in SJs!



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

An assistant manager of a fast-food restaurant yesterday refused to prepare an item other than the exact way it was specified.

I even offered to pay extra to have mayo put on the item, and she refused. I asked to speak to a manager, and she insisted she was in charge.

I then told her she was an idiot and left the restaurant.

Was this woman being an immature SJ (I suspect ISTJ or ESTJ) doing things exactly "by the book" and frustrating my SP need to be flexible and resourceful, or was this woman really an idiot?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

That depends. If she was given specific orders to not change the menu, she was doing her job. If she wasn't and just wanted to be a douche bag, then yes she was being a idiot. Some restaurants don't want to mess with the menu, although asking for a bit of mayo doesn't seem like such a complex request. She may have what some call " Authority syndrome "...Why she didn't change the menu, simple because she didn't have to. Not great customer service, but hey, those places exist everywhere.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> That depends. If she was given specific orders to not change the menu, she was doing her job. If she wasn't and just wanted to be a douche bag, then yes she was being a idiot. Some restaurants don't want to mess with the menu, although asking for a bit of mayo doesn't seem like such a complex request. She may have what some call " Authority syndrome "...Why she didn't change the menu, simple because she didn't have to. Not great customer service, but hey, those places exist everywhere.


Well, I have been in other locations of the same chain and easily gotten what I asked for. SHE COULD HAVE EVEN GIVEN ME MAYO ON THE SIDE (like, duh?) ...she just seemed like she was being intentionally obstinate and passive-aggressive and I was perfectly polite to her at first. It was really WEIRD rule abiding, like she was INCAPABLE of thinking "oh we can give her mayo on the side" or "we can do an up-charge for extra condiments."

I've even had people just throw extra condiments like, oh yeah, what the hey.

That's why I think immature xSTJ. Following rules to the point of being blind to ANY OTHER POSSIBILITY (charging more money or giving condiment on the side)...and she seemed very smug about following the rules, too, like "ohai I'm in charge and this is the way it has to be!"

It was a weird experience.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like she was being indifferent for the sake of it. You know i had a bad experience over the holidays too. I stood in front of a pizza counter waiting to order a slice. The girl walked by me three times without asking me what i needed. I thought to myself, is she just being stupid, or did she not actually see me. I had to actually stop her on her forth run by me. 

I left there thinking thinking o.k maybe she didn't see me, but the reality of it was is she was just plain stupid. It doesn't surprise me anymore, the level of stupidity in customer service everywhere today is over the top.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Sounds like she was being indifferent for the sake of it. You know i had a bad experience over the holidays too. I stood in front of a pizza counter waiting to order a slice. The girl walked by me three times without asking me what i needed. I thought to myself, is she just being stupid, or did she not actually see me. I had to actually stop her on her forth run by me.
> 
> I left there thinking thinking o.k maybe she didn't see me, but the reality of it was is she was just plain stupid. It doesn't surprise me anymore, the level of stupidity in customer service everywhere today is over the top.


She wasn't being indifferent, though, she was being argumentative.

Indifferent is just ignoring someone.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

No, she just sounds obdurate. She is unfortunately probably the sort that is going to tell all the coworkers about "that one customer". Oh well, it doesn't matter much since you aren't involved anymore.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think this is something that is type related. It's possible the person was an SJ, it's possible she wasn't. Either way, it sounds like she was being unreasonable.


Or maybe she was just stressed out or having a bad day and wasn't able to control herself and acted like an ass. I've never worked in fast food, but when I worked at a grocery store, sometimes I got really stressed out. What I learned was that as a customer, you only see the person there for a few minutes...you don't get to see the total jackass customer they had to deal with 10 minutes before. I know I had a hard time putting the stress behind me so quickly and having enough energy to be bright and cheerful.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

She just seems really controlling. Usually, most fast food restaurants would comply with what you order. Whenever I go to Burger King or McDonalds, I ask them to leave off the cheese. My friend once asked them to add pickles, and they did it for her.


----------

